# Problem mit datenbankanbindung unter access 2003



## Kite (17. Nov 2006)

Hallo,
möchte eine Datenbankanbindung zwischen einem java programm und der access 2003 herstellen. Bekomme aber immer die Fehlermeldung:
test
JDBC/mySQL-Treiber geladen.

Fehler bei Datenbankzugriffjava.sql.SQLException: [Microsoft][ODBC Driver Manage
r] Der Datenquellenname wurde nicht gefunden, und es wurde kein Standardtreiber
angegeben

Quellcode dazu:

```
import java.sql.*;

public class v
{
  public static void main( String args[] )
  {
  	System.out.println("test");
    try {
              Class.forName( "sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver" );
              System.out.println("JDBC/mySQL-Treiber geladen.\n");
    	}
    catch ( Exception e )
    {
      	System.out.println( "Fehler bei ODBC-JDBC-Bridge" + e );

   		return;
    }

    Connection verbindung=null;// conn;
    Statement befehl=null;//stmt;
 //   ResultSet rSet;

    try
    {
    //	String url = "jdbc:odbc:db2";

      verbindung = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:odbc:db3" );
      befehl = verbindung.createStatement();


 //     befehl.executeQuery("CREATE TABLE person(ID INT UNSIGNED PRIMARY KEY NOT NULL, name VARCHAR50);");
//      rSet = befehl.executeQuery( sqlQuery );
    }
    catch ( Exception e )
    {
      System.out.println( "Fehler bei Datenbankzugriff" + e );
      return;
    }

    try
    {
       befehl.close();
      verbindung.close();
    }
    catch ( Exception e )
    {
      System.out.println( "Fehler bei Tabellenabfrage" + e );
      return;
    }
  }
}
```

Wenn mir einer weiterhelfen kann wäre ich sehr dankbar
MfG
Markus


----------



## gizmo (17. Nov 2006)

Hast du die ODBC-Verbindung erstellt (Systemsteuerung->Verwaltung->Datenquellen)?


----------



## Kite (17. Nov 2006)

Ja habe ich!
Habe dort auch eine Datenbank angelegt aber auch erst eine angelegt und dann zu gewiesen!
Dachte, das läge bei mir am Windows aber habe noch einen alten Rechner mit win98 und da geht das aber auch nicht!
An access 2003 kann es aber nicht liegen oder, denn in den Büchern findet man alles nur zu maximal Access 2000.
Hast du denn vielleicht noch eine Idee oder
cielleicht kannst du das bei Dir mal ausprobieren?


----------



## gizmo (20. Nov 2006)

Ich habe mich schon lange nicht mehr mit diesem Thema beschäftigt und setze normalerweise nicht mehr Windows ein. Ich hatte allerdings noch nie Probleme mit der Anbindung an Access. Mit Access 2003 habe ich es aber noch nie probiert.


----------

